

Ask HN: Former Startup CEO in Eastern Europe. Career Path Suggestions? - throwawayCEO

Hi HN, need some advice here. I&#x27;m working since 2005 in online companies in an unnamed Eastern European country, been a (really successful) performance marketing director of an ecommerce company, CEO of a mildly successful startup, which I had to leave due to personal reasons, then CMO at a very successful startup and currently a head of product at a BigCo in Eastern Europe.<p>I want to move to work in US, but I am stumbling to find a good career path for myself. I am a good engineer, a good marketer, a moderately proficient data scientist, good at designing product, and generally good at solving business problems. Out of all jobs I&#x27;ve had, holding a generalist executive role has been the most personally rewarding, yet it seems that SV really favors specialists. Any place for (senior-level) generalists or any specific niche I could reasonably get in from across the ocean?<p>Any comments would be appreciated.
======
hamoperator
It sounds like your strongest suit might be digital marketing with a data &
analytics bent. What about looking at growth hacker type jobs at startups
here. I personally hate the term but it seems to describe your unique skill
sets (marketing + data science + product design + business skills)

[http://tapwage.com/channel/growth-hacker](http://tapwage.com/channel/growth-
hacker)

Or you could look to be a technical product manager either at a startup or a
large tech company.

[http://tapwage.com/channel/big-tech-product-
manager](http://tapwage.com/channel/big-tech-product-manager)

Hope that helps.

------
stephengillie
So...2 thoughts:

1\. What's your personal network like? A lot of high-level positions don't get
communicated widely and depend on knowing someone.

2\. There's more to the USA than just SV.

